# Formatierten Text an innerHTML übergeben



## AAndreasKö (28. Jun 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin etwas ratlos. Ich habe einen Text, den ich mittels JS aus einer Liste auslese und an innerHTML eines Elements übergeben will, was soweit auch funktioniert. Allerdings wird dabei die Formatierung, im speziellen Absätze, nicht berücksichtigt, sodass ich bisher die Textabsätze durch tags (<p>) zusätzlich ausweisen muss. Gibt es eine Alternative zu innerHTML, die dies  berücksichtigt?

Besten Dank für eure Hilfe.

Andreas


----------



## mrBrown (28. Jun 2018)

AAndreasKö hat gesagt.:


> ich bin etwas ratlos. Ich habe einen Text, den ich mittels JS aus einer Liste auslese und an innerHTML eines Elements übergeben will, was soweit auch funktioniert. Allerdings wird dabei die Formatierung, im speziellen Absätze, nicht berücksichtigt, sodass ich bisher die Textabsätze durch tags (<p>) zusätzlich ausweisen muss. Gibt es eine Alternative zu innerHTML, die dies berücksichtigt?


Du kannst das ganze in <pre> wrappen, dann bleibt Formatierung erhalten.


----------



## Thallius (28. Jun 2018)

Ich habe keine Ahnung in welcher Form dein Text formatiert ist aber wenn es nur um die linefeeds geht dann kannst du diese auch einfach mit replace durch ein BR Tag ersetzen.


----------



## AAndreasKö (29. Jun 2018)

Anbei mal ein Beispiel, wie der Text mit Absätzen in der Liste dargestellt ist:

_Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy eirmod tempor invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam erat, sed diam voluptua. 


At vero eos et accusam et justo duo dolores et ea rebum. Stet clita kasd gubergren, no sea takimata sanctus est Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy eirmod tempor invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam erat, sed diam voluptua. At vero eos et accusam et justo duo dolores et ea rebum. Stet clita kasd gubergren, no sea takimata sanctus est Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet._


Das Energebnis ist bisher, wenn ich den Tag <p> nicht hinzufüge:

_Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy eirmod tempor invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam erat, sed diam voluptua. At vero eos et accusam et justo duo dolores et ea rebum. Stet clita kasd gubergren, no sea takimata sanctus est Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy eirmod tempor invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam erat, sed diam voluptua. At vero eos et accusam et justo duo dolores et ea rebum. Stet clita kasd gubergren, no sea takimata sanctus est Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet._

Sprich, der Absatz wird entfernt. Und das möchte ich eigentlich nicht, damit dem User das eingeben der Tags erspart bleibt.


----------



## AAndreasKö (29. Jun 2018)

<pre> ist schon mal keine schlechte Idee, aber dann wird mein div class ignoriert, in welcher ich die Schriftart etc definiert habe


----------



## Thallius (29. Jun 2018)

Dann solltest du halt meine lösung nehmen


----------



## AAndreasKö (29. Jun 2018)

Hab ich gerade schon ausprobiert und passt perfekt. Besten Dank für den Hinweis.


----------

